# Clavier qwerty avec correcteur francais.



## elwelw (30 Mai 2012)

Quelqu un sait si ón peut parametrer la correction d orthographe pour ne pas Suivre forcement le langage choisi pour le clavier?
C est a dire, j ecrit avec un clavier qwerty parce que j ecris le plus souvent en anglais, donc parametre international anglais, et tout simplement impossible d ecrire du francais avec ce clavier sans se faire tout corriger en anglais automatiquement.... Galere!
Merci

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 09h34 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 09h33 ----------

Je suis Sur iPad 3

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 09h43 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 09h34 ----------

En fait, formulé simplement : comment paramétrer un correcteur d orthographe français sur un clavier qwerty sur iPad.


----------



## Avionics (30 Mai 2012)

Utilise le clavier "Français (Canada)", c'est un clavier QWERTY à l'américaine, mais la correction est française.

Réglages -> Général -> Clavier -> Ajouter un clavier international


----------



## PDD (31 Mai 2012)

autre question, peut on avoir le clavier AZERTY et la correction française et anglaise "en même temps"?


----------



## Deleted member 284611 (2 Juin 2012)

PDD a dit:


> autre question, peut on avoir le clavier AZERTY et la correction française et anglaise "en même temps"?



non... mais ce n'est pas propre à iOS mais a tout les systèmes que je connais...


----------

